# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تجدد الاشتباكات في اليرموك .. وقوات الدرك تطوق اسوار الجامعة

## هدوء عاصف

تجدد الاشتباكات في اليرموك .. وقوات الدرك تطوق اسوار الجامعة




الحصن نيوز - اربد 

اندلعت أعمال شغب وعنف في جامعة اليرموك صباح الأحد بين مجموعة من الطلبة في الجهة الغربية من الجامعة امتدت إلى داخل كلية الاقتصاد مما أدى إلى إلحاق أضرار كبيرة بمرافق الكلية وتكسير نوافذها حسب مصادر من جامعة اليرموك.

و كان التوتر واضحا منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح الأحد,ولم يسمح الأمن الجامعي الدخول لأي طالب غير حاملا للبطاقة الجامعية كما ويقوم الأمن الجامعي بتفتيش الطلبة تخوفا من حمل أي مواد حادة .
الا ان مجموعة كبيرة من الطلاب قاموا بالدخول إلى حرم الجامعة بالقفز عن الأسوار حاملين العصي والمواسير والسيوف وقطاعات اللحمة وتجمهروا أمام كلية الاقتصاد والحقوا أضرار كبيرة بممتلكات الجامعة وخلفوا عدد كبيرا من الإصابات بين صفوف الطلبة الأمر الذي استدعى تدخل فرق الدفاع المدني من خارج الجامعة لنقل المصابين .

وقد تمكن الأمن الجامعي من السيطرة على المشاجرة فيما شكلت الجامعة لجنة متخصصة للوقوف على أسباب الشجار ومعرفة المسببين ومعاقبتهم.

وتشهد جامعة اليرموك في هذا الوقت تشديدا امنيا ومنع أي تجمعات داخلها كما وتشهد كلية الاقتصاد طوقا امنيا من رجال الأمن الجامعي ومنع دخول الطلبة الا لحاجات دراسية.

وتقف دوريات الأمن العام وقوات الدرك في جميع مداخل الجامعة تحسبا لأي مشاجرات أخرى او منعها من الامتداد خارج أسوار الجامعة.

وقد شهدت جامعة اليرموك الأسبوع الماضي مشاجرتين كانت الأولى ظهر الثلاثاء أمام كلية التربية الرياضية والثانية عصر الخميس وكانت أمام كلية الاقتصاد ,ألحقت الضرر ببعض ممتلكات ومرافق الجامعة وخلفت بعض الإصابات بين الطلبة كان بعضها ما بين المتوسط والخفيف.

وسبب المشاجرة التي وقعت بين طلبة من الصريح وطلبة من الرمثا ، وفق طلبة تعود الى " فتاة " بينما ادارة الجامعة التي قللت من خطورة المشجرة التي لم تنتهي اثاراها من يوم الثلاثاء الماضي ، لتتفاقم صباح الاحد  مما يعكس فشل الجامعة في معالجة العنف الطلابي .

وأبلغنا شهود عيان ان قوات الدرك تنتشر خارج اسوار الجامعة منعا لامتداد المشاجرة الى الشارع العام .

----------

